# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  #10737 Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού, Καρέας

## papashark

Ο κόμβος αυτός του πρέπει να συνδεθεί με άλλα κτίρια του Χαμόγελου του Παιδιού (ΧτΠ) προς Δύση, συγκεκριμένα Νίκαια. Η σύνδεση πρέπει να γίνει απευθείας και όχι μεσω AWMN για λόγους ασφάλειας (ευαίσθητα δεδομένα) και αξιοπιστίας. Η σύνδεση αυτή είναι μέρος μια γενικότερης εθελοντικής και αφιλοκερδούς προσπάθειας που γίνεται για την προσφορά βοήθειας προς το ΧτΠ. 

Το παρόν thread έχει σκοπό να διευκολύνει την οργάνωση του στησίματος στον κόμβο, και για αυτό παρακαλώ τους moderators να προσπαθήσουν να το κρατήσουν καθαρό απο όχι άμεσα σχετικά και γενικά σχόλια. Για την συνολικότερη οργάνωση του project θα γίνει σχετικό thread λίαν συντόμως. 

Όλοι είναι αυπρόσδεκτοι να προσφέρουν βοήθεια σε υλικά, χέρια ή ότι άλλη αναγκη προκύψει. Προτιμότερο είναι με αυτόν τον κόμβο να ασχοληθούν όσοι μένουν κοντά του, για πρακτικούς λόγους. Αντίστοιχες εργασίες θα γίνουν και στα άλλα κτίρια του ΧτΠ (Μελίσσια, Μαρούσι, Καρέας, Νίκαια, Περιστέρι), καλύτερα να βοηθήσετε σε κάποιο απο αυτά αν είναι στην περιοχή σας.

ΣΥΛΛΟΓΗ ΥΛΙΚΩΝ
1 Βάσης πιάτων δαπέδου
1 Iστός 1.5" 4 μέτρων
4 Αντηρίδες (συρματόσχοινα) + Βύσματα
4 εντατήρες
1 Πιάτο 80 εκ
1 Feeders 5ghz
1 802.11a κάρτα (cm9, cm6 κλπ)
1 Pigtails
1 Καλώδια lmr400, βύσματα
1 Ηλεκτρολογικό κουτι
1 Μobo PIII >400Mhz μαζί με τα παρελκόμενα της (ram, cf to ide, PSU) καλό θα ήταν να είναι κάποιο μικρό Mobo ή embedded (wrap, routerboard).
40 μέτρα καλώδιο ρεύματος
40 μέτρα UTP


ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ
1) Ελεγχος για το πως ακριβώς θα τοποθετηθεί ο ιστός
2) Τοποθέτηση ιστού, αντιρύδων, πιάτου και ρούτερ
3) Τοποθέτηση καλωδίου τροφοδοσίας και Utp από ταράτσα σε πρώτο όροφο
4) Στόχευση


Θα πρέπει να γίνει διερεύνηση σε γειτονικά κτύρια μήπως δεχθούν να φιλοξενήσουν εξοπλισμό καθότι από αυτά μπορούμε να δούμε Περιστέρι, Μαρούσι, Μελίσσια !


Περιμένω εθελοντές και χορηγούς.

Προβλεπόμενος χρόνος ολοκλήρωσης μέχρι το ΣΚ της 2-3/12

Θα κοιτάξω να κανονιστεί meeting κάπου στην περιοχή για συγκέντρωση χορηγιών και εθελοντών

----------


## alasondro

οτι χρεαστεί απο εργασία είμαι μέσα ...
από hardware δεν έχω κάτι αυτή την στιγμή αλλά αν πέσει κάτι στα χέρια μου
δικό σας....
καλύτερα όμως να κανονιστεί ένα meeting για να τα πούμε και από κοντά...

----------


## dti

Πείτε μου το μήκος του καλωδίου που θα χρειαστεί και θα σας το ετοιμάσω με τους σχετικούς Ν κοννέκτορες.
Προσφέρω επίσης το pigtail κι αν είναι κατάλληλη, μια Nortel miniPCI (όταν τις παραλάβουμε).

Με κάποιον άλλον κόμβο τοπικό αποκλείεται να κάνει link; (για μεγαλύτερη διαθεσιμότητα)

----------


## papashark

> Πείτε μου το μήκος του καλωδίου που θα χρειαστεί και θα σας το ετοιμάσω με τους σχετικούς Ν κοννέκτορες.
> Προσφέρω επίσης το pigtail κι αν είναι κατάλληλη, μια Nortel miniPCI (όταν τις παραλάβουμε).
> 
> Με κάποιον άλλον κόμβο τοπικό αποκλείεται να κάνει link; (για μεγαλύτερη διαθεσιμότητα)


Τους connectorες εφόσον είναι πρεσσαριστοί, τους βάζουμε και εκεί. 5 μέτρα πιστεύω ότι είναι αρκετά, θα σου πω σύντομα.

Εφόσον η καρτούλα παίζει σε ΜΤ και είναι 802.11a πιστεύω ότι μας κάνει.

Εξαιρετικά δύσκολα....

Αλλά σε δεύτερη φάση θα το επιδιώξουμε, αλλά όχι με τοπικό, δεν βλέπει τίποτα από τους κοντινούς, ότι δει θα είναι από μακριά.

Εκτός αν ο τοπικός client (Panchovilla2 #349 ::  μας παραχωρήσει χώρο στην ταράτσα του (και πάλι εφόσον τον βλέπουμε) !

----------


## costas43gr

Μπορω να βοηθησω κι εγω και με εργασια, εχω σχεδον τα απαντα απο εργαλεια καθως και εξοπλισμο, ορισμενα πραγματα, και με την κατασκευη του router εξολοκληρου.(Πρεσα, τρυπανια, n-type, κουτι, καλωδια......)
Πρεπει να γινει μια ''αυτοψια'' να δουμε πως ειναι ο χωρος και τι χρειαζεται, την οπτικη και οτι αλλο χρειαζεται.
Λογω πολλης πιεσης στη δουλεια καθημερινα, μπορω το ερχομενο ΣΚ 25-26 να περασω απο εκει μαζι με οποιον αλλο θελει να συνεισφερει στο εργο.
Πανο περιμενω πμ με τηλ. να τα πουμε.

----------


## Ifaistos

Για το mobo/cpu/ram/cf->ide/cf υπολογίστε εμένα

Θα κοιτάξω μήπως βρω και κανά κουτί να τα βάλουμε μέσα

Μια και αυτές τις μέρες κάνω "εκκαθάριση" στο υπόγειο θα δω τι άλλο μπορώ να βρω.

----------


## nikpanGR

Οτι χρειαστείς από βοήθεια,οπουδήποτε, (just pm me).Nα βρεθούμε να σου δώσω και τα πράγματα για το χαμόγελο....

----------


## chrome

> 1 Iστός 1.5" 4 μέτρων


Κατά 90% πρέπει να έχω στη αποθήκη μου. Αν όχι αναλαμβάνω τα έξοδα να αγοράσουμε έναν 6 μέτρο. Αρκεί να βρεθεί αμάξι για να τον μεταφέρουμε από Αγ. Δημήτριο που έχω την αποθήκη, γιατί το δικό μου δεν παίρνει σχάρα και το φορτηγό έχει βγει off.  ::  
Ότι άλλο χρειαστούμε από πλαστικές γωνίες για το ταρατσόpc και αυτά δικά μου αφού υπάρχουν. Περιμένω απάντηση και pm για το πού και πότε θα βρεθούμε.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 1 Iστός 1.5" 4 μέτρων
> 
> 
> Κατά 90% πρέπει να έχω στη αποθήκη μου. Αν όχι αναλαμβάνω τα έξοδα να αγοράσουμε έναν 6 μέτρο. Αρκεί να βρεθεί αμάξι για να τον μεταφέρουμε από Αγ. Δημήτριο που έχω την αποθήκη, γιατί το δικό μου δεν παίρνει σχάρα και το φορτηγό έχει βγει off.  
> Ότι άλλο χρειαστούμε από πλαστικές γωνίες για το ταρατσόpc και αυτά δικά μου αφού υπάρχουν. Περιμένω απάντηση και pm για το πού και πότε θα βρεθούμε.


αυτοκίνητο θα διαθέσω εγώ.

Μπορείς να κατέβεις σήμερα στη Οστρια να τα πούμε ?

----------


## chrome

Δυστυχώς δεν προβαίνω να έρθω γιατί έχω σεμινάριο για το φυσικό αέριο μέχρι της 10 το βράδυ. Nα υπολογίζεις ότι μπορώ να διαθέσω λογικά ότι έχει σχέση με υδραυλικά.

----------


## papashark

Στο αποψινό Meeting μαζεύτηκαν 72€, να ευχαριστήσω όσους πλήρωσαν τον καφέ τους διπλό, και τον Ιφαιστο που το "έτρεξε"  ::

----------


## eufonia

Αυτή την Παρασκευή δίνω το προτελευταίο μάθημα του πτυχίου, ελπίζω μέσα στο Σ/Κ να μπορώ να δώσω και εγώ ένα χεράκι αν χρειαστεί...

Μένω πολύ κοντά, δεν ξέρω όμως αν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή, αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, το κτήριο είναι πολύ χαμηλό.

1. O panchovilla2 είναι ανενεργός πλέον client και από όσο ξέρω λείπει Κρήτη, πάντως έχω τηλέφωνο του αν θέλετε να συνεννοηθούμε.
2. 80cm πιατάκι για 9,5km link ??? Με ένα πιατάκι 1,20 στα 6,5km έχω περίπου 8-10db καλύτερη απολαβή...  ::  

Για οτιδήποτε χρειαστεί, από Παρασκευή μεσημέρι, ειδοποιήστε με pls, θα ήθελα να δώσω και εγώ ένα χεράκι αν γίνεται.

----------


## [email protected]

Ένας γνωστός μου που μένει Καρέα μου είπε οτι πολύ κοντά στο σπίτι του ΧτΠ υπάρχει μια εκκλησία με κάποιο κτίσμα το οποίο εχει πολύ καλή θέα.
Θα μπορούσε να γίνει μια προσπάθεια επικοινωνίας με την εκκλησία;
(Προσοχή: μιλάω για κομβο οχι στην εκκλησία αλλα σε ενα παράπλευρο κτίριο που ανήκει στην εκκλησία.

----------


## dti

Μπορούμε να κάνουμε μια επιτόπια έρευνα, αν κάποιος από την περιοχή δε γνωρίζει. Την επαφή με την εκκλησία, ίσως θα ήταν σκόπιμο να την κάνει το ΧτΠ και όχι εμείς.

----------


## papashark

Πράγματι δίπλα από την εκκλησία έχει χτιστεί (πρόσφατα) ένα μεγάλο 2όροφο κτύριο (με ένα μεγάλο θηρεό στο πλάι  ::  )

Υπάρχει περίπτωση από την ταράτσα του κτυρίου να βλέπει και Μελίσσια...

----------


## dti

Από τα Μελίσσια φαίνονταν απόψε καθαρά τα φώτα της Λ. Κατεχάκη προς Καρέα-Ηλιούπολη (στην περιοχή πάνω από Καισαριανή - Βύρωνα).

----------


## [email protected]

Παρέλαβα μολις το συρματόχοινο που είχε αγοράσει o dazyraby για τα Μελίσσια αλλα τελικά δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε, εκτός απο 4-5 μετρα που θα μπουν για την τρίτη αντηρίδα. 
Το υπόλοιπο αφού το αγόρασε ο dazyraby για το ΧτΠ, διατίθεται για τους άλλους κόμβους του. 
Εϊναι 45 μέτρα γαλβανιζέ 5 ή 6 mm (χωρίς επένδυση). Έχουν περισσέψει και σφικτήρες, ροδάτζες κλπ

----------


## dti

Υπάρχει επίσης ο 6μετρος ιστός των 2 ιντσών που ενδεχομένως χρησιμεύσει σε άλλο σημείο με μέτρια θέα, καθώς επίσης και κάποιο τμήμα καλωδίου από εκείνο που είχε προσφέρει ο nvak.

----------


## papashark

Μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει ένα scan προς Αιγάλεω ?

Costas43, έχεις καθόλου χρόνο το ΣΚ ? Να πάμε παρέα ?  ::

----------


## acoul

> Μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει ένα scan προς Αιγάλεω ?
> 
> Costas43, έχεις καθόλου χρόνο το ΣΚ ? Να πάμε παρέα ?


θα μπορούσα και εγώ ...

----------


## smarag

....

----------


## smarag

> Μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει ένα scan προς Αιγάλεω ?
> 
> Costas43, έχεις καθόλου χρόνο το ΣΚ ? Να πάμε παρέα ?


Πιο συγκεκριμένα θα πρέπει να δείτε ενα beacon με ssid HtPC_Beacon στην περιοχή Αιγάλεω με NodeID: 10999

Πάνο & Costas43gr έχουμε και σκάλα μιας και εκεί την χρειαζόμαστε. Πείτε πότε θέλετε να πάμε.

----------


## costas43gr

ΣΚ λογικα ειμαι εξω, εκτος απροοπτου, οποτε παμε.
Το αλλο που θελω να ρωτησω, εχει στησει καποιος κατι απο εξοπλισμο να εκπεμπει και απο Καρεα , ή ειναι μονο στο Περιστερι ?

----------


## thanatos

εγω μενω καισαριανή και μπορώ να διαθέσω χωρο στη ταρατσα μεχρι και 2 Link καθώς και wrap με cm9.

Στη διαθεσή σας.

----------


## smarag

> ΣΚ λογικα ειμαι εξω, εκτος απροοπτου, οποτε παμε.
> Το αλλο που θελω να ρωτησω, εχει στησει καποιος κατι απο εξοπλισμο να εκπεμπει και απο Καρεα , ή ειναι μονο στο Περιστερι ?


Θέλουμε να ενώσουμε το Αιγάλεω (10999) που είδαμε ότι έχει καλή οπτική επαφή με Καρέα και γιαυτό θα κάνουμε το scan απο Καρέα έχει στο Αιγάλεω ένα εξοπλισμό στημένο για το scan έχει SSID: HtPC_Beacon

----------


## smarag

> εγω μενω καισαριανή και μπορώ να διαθέσω χωρο στη ταρατσα μεχρι και 2 Link καθώς και wrap με cm9.
> 
> Στη διαθεσή σας.


Ωραία θα σε ενημερώσουμε...

----------


## commando

αμα χρειαστειτε αλλον απο Νοτια μεσα και εγω.Εχω κ πιατο 60αρι για τεστ.

----------


## papashark

Ο Καρέας θέλει scan είτε με Ιστό και την κεραία ψηλά, είτε επάνω σε μεγάλη σκάλα.

Επίσης χρειάζεται σκάλα (μεγάλη) για να ανέβεις στην ταράτσα, την οποία μάλιστα θέλει ανέβασμα μαζί γιατί ανεβαίνεις σε 2 δόσεις.

Ακόμα άμα δεν το κάνουμε ΣΚ να είμαι μαζί, όποιοι πάνε θα πρέπει να συνεννοηθούμε σωστά πριν το scan για να σας ενημερώσω για κάποιες "ιδιαιτερότητες".

Θα προτιμούσα όποιος έρθει να είμαι και εγώ μαζί (οπότε μιλάμε για ΣΚ).

Τέλος ανάλογα με το τι θα δούμε, θα πρέπει να σχεδιάσουμε/μετρήσουμε για την βάση του ιστού.

----------


## costas43gr

Λοιπόν, έχω ιστό περίπου 5-6 μέτρα σε κομμάτια (συναρμολογείται επιτόπου), καλώδιο rf 5 μέτρα, κεραία yagi 13db, φορητό, κάρτα Nec warpstar a/b/g και όλα τα συναφή, οπότε χρειαζόμαστε μόνο την σκάλα σου γιατί δεν έχω άλλη από τις κλασικές.
Μπορούμε να σκανάρουμε και a αν βρεθεί κανένα πανελακι - κεραία.
Πιστεύω να σταματήσει η βρόχα μέχρι το ΣΚ να κάνουμε δουλειά.

----------


## smarag

> Λοιπον, εχω ιστο περιπου 5-6 μετρα σε κοματια (συναρμολογητε επιτοπου), καλωδιο rf 5 μετρα, κεραια yagi 13db, φορητο, καρτα Nec warpstar a/b/g και ολα τα συναφη, οποτε χρειαζομαστε μονο την σκαλα σου γιατι δεν εχω αλλη απο τις κλασικες.
> Μπορουμε να σκαναρουμε και a αν βρεθει κανενα πανελακι - κεραια.
> Πιστευω να σταματισει η βροχα μεχρι το ΣΚ να κανουμε δουλεια.


Κώστα το ΣΚ θα έρθω και εγώ εκεί να σκανάρουμε θα φέρουμε και την μεγάλη σκάλα από θέμα βροχής αύριο λέει ότι θα είναι καλύτερα ο καιρός.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Εντάξει Σταύρο.
Όποιος άλλος θέλει να έρθει, υπάρχει σχεδιάγραμμα, οπότε θα γράψουμε εδώ ακριβή ώρα και ημέρα.

----------


## papashark

Ωραία τι ώρα θες Κώστα να πούμε το Σάββατο ?

----------


## costas43gr

Κατά τις 10-11 το πρωί καλά είναι, για να έχουμε χρόνο μπροστά μας, να κάνουμε δουλειά.

----------


## smarag

> Κατά τις 10-11 το πρωί καλά είναι, για να έχουμε χρόνο μπροστά μας, να κάνουμε δουλειά.


Ωραία  ::

----------


## papashark

12:30 τελικά το ραντεβού  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Πριν λιγο τελειωσε και το scan απο τις ταρατσες του ΧτΠ Καρεα παρεα με τον Σταυρο (smarag) τον Πανο (papashark) και τον Σπυρο απο ΧτΠ και τα νεα οπως τα ειδαμε, ειναι καλα ως προς την οπτικη με Περιστερι.
Με την διαστημικη σκαλα του Πανου  ::  και τον 4μετρο ιστο, που στην ακρη της βαλαμε μια yagi 13db και με 5 μετρα rf καλωδιο, πιασαμε το AP Περιστεριου με σημα -87 σχετικα σταθερα λαμβανοντας υποψιν την αποσταση και τις απωλειες.
Δυστιχως το τελευταιο scan (και το καλυτερο  ::  )το χασαμε γιατι μας τελειωσε η μπαταρια του φορητου.
Με εναν αρκετα ψηλο ιστο πιστευουμε να γινουν τα λινκ.
Οποτε πρεπει να αρχισει το μαζεμα υλικων για δυο λινκ, ιστος, sbc, καρτες, κουτια... κ.τ.λ....

----------


## [email protected]

Καλά νέα αυτά. Προς Μελίσσια υπάρχει ελπίδα να βγει κάτι;

----------


## smarag

> Καλά νέα αυτά. Προς Μελίσσια υπάρχει ελπίδα να βγει κάτι;


Ναι απο περίστέρι σύντομα θα βάλουμε στο περιστέρι AP για να το κάνετε scan απο μελίσια

----------


## [email protected]

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από [email protected]
> 
> Καλά νέα αυτά. Προς Μελίσσια υπάρχει ελπίδα να βγει κάτι;
> 
> 
> Ναι απο περίστέρι σύντομα θα βάλουμε στο περιστέρι AP για να το κάνετε scan απο μελίσια


Εννοώ link καρεα-μελίσσια. 
Anyway αυριο θα βγει link απο Μελίσσια με xrg, και θα είμαστε σε επιφυλακή για scan προς περιστέρι

----------


## smarag

> Εννοώ link καρεα-μελίσσια. 
> Anyway αυριο θα βγει link απο Μελίσσια με xrg, και θα είμαστε σε επιφυλακή για scan προς περιστέρι


Καρέα - Μελίσσια δέν βλέπω να βγαίνει link περισσότερες όμως πιθανότητες έχουμε για link απο Περιστέρι προς Μελίσσια

----------


## costas43gr

Γενικα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο το ΧτΠ στον Καρεα, λογο κτιριων και ας ειναι υψομετρικα αρκετα ψηλα.
Ειναι περιτρυγιρισμενο απο ψηλες πολυκατοικιες και ειναι 1 οροφος τα κτηρια, αντε δυο στην ταρατσα δυστιχως.
Και σημερα πανω σε τριπλη σκαλα και με ιστο αρκετα ψηλο για να σκαναρουμε και να πιασουμε κατι μετα βιας.  :: 


edit : Ευτυχως που ο superman Πανος δεν εχει αισθηση του υψους..  ::   ::

----------


## eufonia

Ακόμα και από τα ψηλότερα κτήρια του Καρέα δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει οπτική επαφή με Μελίσσια.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Εχουμε καποιο νεοτερο με την πορεια της συνδεσης εκει ?

----------


## smarag

οχι λογο εορτων τωρα πρεπει να αρχισουμε ομως.

----------


## nikpanGR

Ti γίνεται με τον Καρέα.Έχουμε σταματήσει?Θέλετε βοήθεια?Εδω είμαι,αλλά post δεν βλέπω απο τις 3 Ιανουαρίου και μετά..

----------


## nikpanGR

Ti γίνεται με τον Καρέα.Έχουμε σταματήσει?Θέλετε βοήθεια?Εδω είμαι,αλλά post δεν βλέπω απο τις 3 Ιανουαρίου και μετά..

----------


## smarag

Δεν έχουμε σταματήσει μόλις βρήκαμε τους εξάμετρους ιστούς για εκεί και σύντομα θα τους μεταφέρουμε στον Καρέα ωστόσο θα ετοιμάσω το Σάββατο το Ταρατσοκουτοπισω για εκεί οπότε θα το έχουμε έτοιμο και θα οργανωθούμε μετά.

Θα ενημερώσω σύντομα.

----------


## [email protected]

Θυμίζω υπάρχει και το 6μετρο στα μελίσσια

----------


## smarag

> Θυμίζω υπάρχει και το 6μετρο στα μελίσσια


Αυτό θα το κρατήσουμε εκεί ώστε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε για το άλλο θέμα που θέλουμε που είχαμε πεί κιόλας.

----------


## nikpanGR

OK αν χρειαστείτε βοήθεια στην μεταφορά του 6μέτρου σφυρίξτε...

----------


## alasondro

παιδιά έχω και εγώ ένα 6μετρο που κάθεται
βαρέως τύπου πράσινη υδραυλική σωλήνα....
νομίζω ότι θα είναι πιο εύκολο να τον μεταφέρουμε από το σπίτι μου 
δεν απέχω ούτε ένα χιλιόμετρο μπορούμε να τον μεταφέρουμε και με τα πόδια που λέει ο λόγος....(αν δεν είχε αυτήν την καταραμένη τεράστια ανηφόρα  ::   ::  )

----------


## smarag

> παιδιά έχω και εγώ ένα 6μετρο που κάθεται
> βαρέως τύπου πράσινη υδραυλική σωλήνα....
> νομίζω ότι θα είναι πιο εύκολο να τον μεταφέρουμε από το σπίτι μου 
> δεν απέχω ούτε ένα χιλιόμετρο μπορούμε να τον μεταφέρουμε και με τα πόδια που λέει ο λόγος....(αν δεν είχε αυτήν την καταραμένη τεράστια ανηφόρα   )


Τον κρατάς να τον πάμε κάπου άλλου που θα χρειαστεί γιατί ήδη σήμερα το απόγευμα θα τον πάνε εκεί τον ιστό να βρίσκεται.

----------


## [email protected]

ΟΚ. Αν χρειαστούν χέρια εγώ θα μπορέσω πιστεύω να βοηθήσω, αρκεί να το ξέρουμε 1-2 μέρες πριν.

----------


## alasondro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alasondro
> 
> παιδιά έχω και εγώ ένα 6μετρο που κάθεται
> βαρέως τύπου πράσινη υδραυλική σωλήνα....
> νομίζω ότι θα είναι πιο εύκολο να τον μεταφέρουμε από το σπίτι μου 
> δεν απέχω ούτε ένα χιλιόμετρο μπορούμε να τον μεταφέρουμε και με τα πόδια που λέει ο λόγος....(αν δεν είχε αυτήν την καταραμένη τεράστια ανηφόρα   )
> 
> 
> Τον κρατάς να τον πάμε κάπου άλλου που θα χρειαστεί γιατί ήδη σήμερα το απόγευμα θα τον πάνε εκεί τον ιστό να βρίσκεται.


ok ναι δικός σου αν σας κάνει δηλαδή
εγώ τον έχω και κάθεται δεν είχα σκοπό να τον χρησιμοποιήσω κάπου...

----------


## smarag

> ok ναι δικός σου αν σας κάνει δηλαδή
> εγώ τον έχω και κάθεται δεν είχα σκοπό να τον χρησιμοποιήσω κάπου...


ΟΚ Όχι δικός μου του ΧτΠ θα είναι  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Bump!
Κάποιο νεότερο;

----------


## papashark

*Kυριακή (ίσως και Δευτέρα) 27 & 28 Μαϊου

Εθελοντές ζητούνται με όρεξη για δουλειά, για να τελειώσουμε μονομέρα*

Θα χρειαστούν 2 ομάδες, μία που θα στήσει στον Καρέα (να είμαστε 4-5 άτομα), και μια δεύτερη (2 άτομα μονάχα) στο Αιγάλεω για να κάνουμε την στόχευση.

----------


## costas43gr

Τα λεμε και τηλεφ. ,εκτος απροοπτου, μεσα.
Να μου πεις και τι θες να φερω απο εξοπλησμο - εργαλεια......

----------


## papashark

Εργαλεία/υλικά που θα χρειαστούν :

1) Μπαλαντέζα (μάλλον θα έχω εγώ)
2) Ηλεκτρικό Δράπανο (μάλλον θα έχω εγώ)
3) Τρυπάνια τσιμέντου Νο 8 & 10 (θα έχω εγώ)
4) 20χ Ούπα και στριφόνια Νο 8 (θα έχω εγώ)
5) 4χ Στριφόνια με κρίκο για τις αντιρήδες
6) 30μ Συρματόσχοινο 5αρι (θα έχω εγώ)
7) 20χ ταλουρίτ για 5αρι Συρματόσχοινο (θα έχω εγώ)
 ::  8χ εντατήρες + 8χ ροδάντζες για 5αρι
9) Πρέσσα για συρματόσχοινα (θα έχω εγώ)
10) 4χ διπλοί κολιέδες σκαλωσιών
11) 2χ απλές βάσεις δορυφορικών πιάτων
12) 1χ βάση δορυφορικού πιάτου με εσωτ. διάμετρο 1.5" (θα έχω εγώ)
13) Ηλεκτροκόληση (θα βρεί το Χαμόγελο εκτός αν φέρει κάποιος)
14) Πιάτο 80εκ (έχει το χαμόγελο)
15) Feeder 5γίγα (nettraptorrrrrrrrrrrr, αν δεν φέρει ο Ιωσήφ, να φέρει κάποιος άλλος)
16) 5m Lmr400 με 2 Ν βύσματα (θα έχω εγώ)
17) Wrap σε κουτί με CM9, pigtail, poe, power (θα έχω εγώ)
1 ::  tieraps
19) Καλώδιο utp (θα έχω εγώ)
20) Ρόκα για utp
21) Σφυρί (δρεπάνη να φέρει κάποιος άλλος  :: )
22) Κλειδιά 11, 13, (θα έχω εγώ)
23) Καμιά πένσα, κατσαβίδι (θα έχω εγώ)
24) Πρέσσα, βύσματα UTP, lan tester (θα έχω εγώ)
25) Λαστιχοταίνία (θα έχω εγώ)
26) Aστερίας για τα συρματόσχοινα


Σκεφτείτε μήπως χρειαζόμαστε και τίποτα άλλο που δεν το σκέφτηκα να το συμπληρώσω.

Ακόμα το να έχουμε διπλά πράγματα, κοινώς να κουβαλήσετε και δικά σας, κακό δεν θα κάνει, γιατί Κυριακή δύσκολα θα βρούμε ότι θα έχουμε ξεχάσει, αν και καλό είναι να έχουμε και καμιά 10αρια μέλη να μας δώσουν ότι θα ξεχάσουμε  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Εχω απ'ολα, το δρεπανι θα αγορασω αυριο και παμε για θερο.....  ::  
Feeder εχω να φερω, τα υπολοιπα που δεν εχεις θα τα παρω, καλυτερα να περισσεψουν παρα να μην φτασουν και ειναι και Κυριακη κλειστα....

----------


## dti

Υπενθυμίζω οτι υπάρχουν 109 ευρώ που είχαν προσφερθεί εθελοντικά από κάποια ομαδική παραγγελία. Επίσης προσωπικά έχω πει οτι προσφέρω μία nortel και pigtail. Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να τα παραλάβει από τη λέσχη την Τετάρτη. Αν μπορέσω, θα είμαι παρών και στην εγκατάσταση.

----------


## [email protected]

ΟΚ, αν δεν λειπω την Κυριακή θα έρθω.
Τα υλικά που αναφερεις Πανο ειναι και για τα 2 σημεία συνολικά;
Αν ναι, τοτε μηπως βολευει καποια εργαλεια να ειναι διπλα για να δουλευουμε ταυτόχρονα; Εκτος αν στο Αιγαλεω ειναι όλα έτοιμα και θελει μονο στόχευση.

Καθοτι προτιμώ τις βαριες δουλειες, δηλώνω συμμετοχή για τον Καρεα. Σημερα απογευμα η αυριο πρωι θα παω να ψωνίσω υλικά.

----------


## smarag

Την Δευτέρα 28/5 θα είμαι διαθέσιμος. Οπότε θα μπορώ και εγώ.

----------


## papashark

> ΟΚ, αν δεν λειπω την Κυριακή θα έρθω.
> Τα υλικά που αναφερεις Πανο ειναι και για τα 2 σημεία συνολικά;
> Αν ναι, τοτε μηπως βολευει καποια εργαλεια να ειναι διπλα για να δουλευουμε ταυτόχρονα; Εκτος αν στο Αιγαλεω ειναι όλα έτοιμα και θελει μονο στόχευση.
> 
> Καθοτι προτιμώ τις βαριες δουλειες, δηλώνω συμμετοχή για τον Καρεα. Σημερα απογευμα η αυριο πρωι θα παω να ψωνίσω υλικά.


Mην πας για υλικά, θα τα ψωνήσω όλα εγώ.

Κανα εργαλείο έξτρα να έχετε  :: 

Τα υλικά είναι όλα για τον Καρέα, το Αιγάλεω είναι στημένο.


Το μόνο που δεν έχουμε ακόμα αλλά θα το βρει το Χαμογελο είναι ένας 6μετρος βαρέος 1 1/4"

----------


## dti

> Το μόνο που δεν έχουμε ακόμα αλλά θα το βρει το Χαμογελο είναι ένας 6μετρος βαρέος 1 1/4"


Υπάρχει 6μετρος 2" αν θυμάμαι καλά στην ταράτσα στα Μελίσσια. Δεν είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί όταν τον είχαν αγοράσει τα παιδιά από τα Βριλήσια...

----------


## costas43gr

Μολις ετοιμασα το pc που θα φιλοξενησει τον κομβο στον Καρεα, με CPU P3/1.2Ghz, Memory SDRAM 128Mb/133, Μητρικη με 4 pci, 1 agp, 1 vga card, 1 lan card, κουτι + τροφοδοτικο ολα μονταρισμενα και δοκιμασμενα.
Επισης δοκιμασα και τους ΑΠΛΟΥΣ μονους adaptor με μια cm6 και την βλεπει κανονικα, οποτε παιζουν κι αυτοι.

Ο Πανος εκανε αυτοψια σημερα και εχει καλα μαντατα.....

Αυτα για αρχη, οτι αλλο χρειαστει, υλικα και χερια εδω ειμαστε.

----------


## papashark

Eίμαστε πολύ τυχεροί.

Σήμερα επισκέφτηκα την ταράτσα του Panchovilla, που είναι σε απόσταση κάτω των 100 μέτρων και έχει οπτική επαφή με όλα τα σημεία του Χαμόγελου στο λεκανοπέδιο πλην των Μελισσιών (και του Αμαρουσίου που δεν βλέπει έτσι κι αλλιώς τίπτοα).

Οπότε αλλάζει αρκετά ο τρόπος που θα στηθεί ο κόμβος, τα πιάτα θα μπορέσουν όλα να τοποθετηθούν σε χαμηλές επιδαπέδιες βάσεις, το PC θα φιλοξενηθεί σε αποθηκάκη ακριβώς κάτω από εκεί που θα μπούν τα πιάτα, δεν θα χρειαστούν ιστοί, αντιρήδες, επίτονα, και άλλα δύσκολα πράγματα (στο στήσιμο αλλά και κυρίως στο μάτι).

Θα κάνω νέα λιστα αύριο το πρωί (είμαι πολύ τέζα τώρα), με τι έχουμε και τι θέλουμε ακόμα  ::

----------


## JB172

Βοήθεια δέχεστε?
Δίπλα μένω στον Καρέα.
Θα φέρω διάφορα εργαλεία, κλειδιά, 2 μπαλαντέζες, πολύμπριζο/α, σφυρί (το δρεπάνι το έχω δανείσει  ::  ), ηλεκτρικό δράπανο,
τρυπάνια τσιμέντου και μετάλου, κατσαβίδια, κλπ.
Αν μας λείψει κάτι, υπάρχει μαγαζί στον Βύρωνα που είναι ανοικτά και την Κυριακή μέχρι τις 13:00 περίπου.
Αν είναι ΟΚ, γράψτε την διεύθυνση και ώρα για την Κυριακή.

----------


## smarag

Κώστα (costas43gr),

Εχω ένα κουτί να δώσω στον πάνο να το φέρουμε να βάλεις μέσα το PC είναι στεγανό.

----------


## costas43gr

Σταυρο θα το βαλουμε μεσα στο δωμα ειπαμε με τον Πανο, οποτε δεν νομοζω να χρειαστει.

----------


## JB172

> Βοήθεια δέχεστε?
> Δίπλα μένω στον Καρέα.
> Θα φέρω διάφορα εργαλεία, κλειδιά, 2 μπαλαντέζες, πολύμπριζο/α, σφυρί (το δρεπάνι το έχω δανείσει  ), ηλεκτρικό δράπανο,
> τρυπάνια τσιμέντου και μετάλου, κατσαβίδια, κλπ.
> Αν μας λείψει κάτι, υπάρχει μαγαζί στον Βύρωνα που είναι ανοικτά και την Κυριακή μέχρι τις 13:00 περίπου.
> Αν είναι ΟΚ, γράψτε την διεύθυνση και ώρα για την Κυριακή.


up.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> Βοήθεια δέχεστε?
> Δίπλα μένω στον Καρέα.
> Θα φέρω διάφορα εργαλεία, κλειδιά, 2 μπαλαντέζες, πολύμπριζο/α, σφυρί (το δρεπάνι το έχω δανείσει  ), ηλεκτρικό δράπανο,
> τρυπάνια τσιμέντου και μετάλου, κατσαβίδια, κλπ.
> Αν μας λείψει κάτι, υπάρχει μαγαζί στον Βύρωνα που είναι ανοικτά και την Κυριακή μέχρι τις 13:00 περίπου.
> Αν είναι ΟΚ, γράψτε την διεύθυνση και ώρα για την Κυριακή.
> 
> ...


εννοείτε ότι θέλουμε βοήθεια.

12:00 το μεσημέρι λέω να βρεθούμε, έξω από το χαμόγελο στον Καρέα, (Δες στο wind για δνση  ::  )

----------


## JB172

Εγινε Πάνο.
Εκτός συγκλονιστικού απροόπτου, θα είμαι εκεί στις 12:00.

Γιάννης.

----------


## lakis

-Διατίθεται ιστός 10μέτρων τηλεσκοπικός, ιδανικός για σκαν.
-Πλήρης εξοπλισμός για πανοραμική φωτο software & hardware
-Tρίποδας για στήριξη πιάτου για σκαν με μικρομετρική ρύθμιση
-Πλήρης εξοπλισμός για σκαν σε Β.
-Κυριακή ελεύθερος.
Αν χρειάζεστε κάτι από τα παραπάνω ενημερώστε με.

----------


## papashark

> -Διατίθεται ιστός 10μέτρων τηλεσκοπικός, ιδανικός για σκαν.
> -Πλήρης εξοπλισμός για πανοραμική φωτο software & hardware
> -Tρίποδας για στήριξη πιάτου για σκαν με μικρομετρική ρύθμιση
> -Πλήρης εξοπλισμός για σκαν σε Β.
> -Κυριακή ελεύθερος.
> Αν χρειάζεστε κάτι από τα παραπάνω ενημερώστε με.


Το τελευταιό χρειαζόμαστε, δηλαδή εσένα και τα χεράκια σου  ::  

Το ραντεβού είναι 12:00 στην πόρτα του χαμογελου στον Καρέα  ::

----------


## JB172

> Το ραντεβού είναι 12:00 στην πόρτα του χαμογελου στον Καρέα


Πάνο μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να πάμε πιο νωρίς? Πχ. Στις 11:00

Για να έχουμε και περισσότερη ώρα μπροστά μας, και να μην φάμε και πολλή ζέστη αν δεν βρέχει?

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Το ραντεβού είναι 12:00 στην πόρτα του χαμογελου στον Καρέα 
> 
> 
> Πάνο μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να πάμε πιο νωρίς? Πχ. Στις 11:00
> 
> Για να έχουμε και περισσότερη ώρα μπροστά μας, και να μην φάμε και πολλή ζέστη αν δεν βρέχει?


up.

----------


## papashark

ζέστη δεν θα φάμε, για την βροχή βέβαια έχεις δίκιο, 11:00 θα είνια πιο καλά, αλλά δεν μπορώ ποιο νωρίς...  ::

----------

